# You and me / You and I?



## cuviense

Hola a todos:

tengo una nueva pregunta. Resulta que en canciones y a veces películas siempre oía _you and me_, pero últimamente estoy oyendo _you and I_ y no sé cuál de las dos es la correcta. Es decir, cuando se trata del sujeto, ¿se puede intercambiar _I _por _me_? Otro ejemplo: It was me/ I who did the washing-up. ¿Cuál sería correcta en este caso? ¿Hay alguna regla gramatical para saber diferenciarlo?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## afterlife

Si es sujeto o predicado nominal la norma dice que debe ser *you and I*, pero en el inglés coloquial muchísima gente dice *you and me.*


----------



## cuviense

¡Muchas gracias! Entonces la forma gramaticalmente correcta sería "you and I" siempre, ¿no?


----------



## xqby

En inglés informal si, las intercambiamos, pero gramaticalmente siempre es "you and I."

La regla es que deberías tener una frase completa sin el pronombre segundo.

You and I went to the zoo. 
You and me went to the zoo.  bien con amigos, fatal en ensayos formales
I went to the zoo. 
Me went to the zoo. 

También sin un pronombre segundo:

My family and I went to the zoo.  
My family and me went to the zoo.


----------



## afterlife

En esos casos, si.
Pero cuando se trata de un CD/CI o de un complemento preposicional debe ser *you and me.*


----------



## Bilma

cuviense said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Entonces la forma gramaticalmente correcta sería "you and I" siempre, ¿no?


 

Si es el sujeto, sí.


----------



## cuviense

Ok, muchas gracias a tod@s. Una cosilla más, en el ejemplo que os puse _It was me/ I who did the washing-up,_ ¿cuál sería la correcta?


----------



## Bilma

It was me....

El sujeto de la oración es it no I.


----------



## cuviense

afterlife said:


> En esos casos, si.
> Pero cuando se trata de un CD/CI o de un complemento preposicional debe ser *you and me.*


 
Lo del CD y el CI sí lo tengo claro, pero no lo del complemento preposicional. ¿Me podrías dar algún ejemplo?



Bilma said:


> It was me....
> 
> El sujeto de la oración es it no I.


 
Aquí _I _no podría ser entonces porque no puede haber dos sujetos, ¿no? ¿Y con _él _sería _It was him..?_


----------



## afterlife

cuviense said:


> Lo del CD y el CI sí lo tengo claro, pero no lo del complemento preposicional. ¿Me podrías dar algún ejemplo?


 

That car belongs *to* you and me.
That was a present *from* you and me.


----------



## afterlife

cuviense said:


> Aquí _I _no podría ser entonces porque no puede haber dos sujetos, ¿no? ¿Y con _él _sería _It was him..?_


 
Ese es un predicado nominal (oración con el verbo _to be_). En este caso debe ser *It was he*, aunque en el lenguaje familiar digamos *It was him.*


----------



## afterlife

Bilma said:


> It was me....


No, it should be I.


----------



## cuviense

afterlife said:


> Ese es un predicado nominal (oración con el verbo _to be_). En este caso debe ser *It was he*, aunque en el lenguaje familiar digamos *It was him.*


 
Gracias por la aclaración de antes, pero ahora sí que me has dejado perpleja! Es decir, si hay que decir _it was me _(¿o no se dice así? ¿Es quizás una diferencia entre el inglés británico y el norteamericano?), habrá que decir _it was him_, ¿no?


----------



## afterlife

Se debe decir: _It was I._
Pero la mayoría de la gente dice _It was me,_ sobre todo en el lenguaje informal, así como mucha gente dice _sentaros_ en lugar de _sentaos_.
Nada que ver con inglés americano o británico 

PD--Pide que te trasladen este hilo al foro de gramática, ya que tu pregunta nada tiene que ver con vocabulario.


----------



## Bilma

afterlife said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooo way!


 


Thanks for your correction, you have been very kind and helpful. That is the way I like to be corrected.The agressive way, you know. Thank you once again!

Cuviense. I am very sorry for my mistake.


----------



## afterlife

Bilma said:


> Thanks for your correction, you have been very kind and helpful. That is the way I like to be corrected.The Agressive way, you know. Thank you once again!


Oops, sorry!  I've edited my post.


----------



## cuviense

Ok, understood! ¿Dónde tengo que pedir que lo cambien al foro de gramática? Y la última pregunta... ¿en inglés también hay que evitar poner el sujeto _I_ encabezando la frase cuando hay más personas que realizan la acción? Un ejemplo: Ella y yo fuimos al cine (no se diría _yo y ella fuimos al cine_). ¿Pasa lo mismo en inglés?


----------



## afterlife

Pincha el triangulito rojo que aparece en tu primer mensaje, y pídeles que lo hagan.

Es igual en inglés (*she and I*, aunque vas a oír *me and her went to the movies*, entre algunos adolescentes).


----------



## cuviense

Bilma said:


> Cuviense. I am very sorry for my mistake.


Don't worry, nobody is exempt from making mistakes, in fact, we should learn from our mistakes!


----------



## cuviense

Ok, ahora sí lo tengo claro todo. ¡Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Outsider

Llego tarde, pero aquí tiene dos hilos antiguos que le podrán interesar:

James and me
Than me or than I?; than him or than he?; etc, etc


----------



## cuviense

Muchas gracias, Outsider.


----------



## travel1

Mira..Hay una manera de distinguir y saber siempre si se debe usar "you and I" or "me and you"
Cuando puedes quitar el "you", y mantiene un sentido, es "You and I"....Cuando quitas ese "you" y no tiene sentido, es "me and you"

You and I are tall---->I am tall
You and me are tall--->Me am tall 

Some friends are I go-->I go
Me and some friends go-->Me go

She wants to come with me and you-->She wants to come with me

She wants to come with you and I-->She wants to come with I

Please keep in mind that I hear grammatical errors ALL THE TIME, a cada rato from my friends and collegues, and therefore should say follow this rule and do not mind the American grammatical error.


----------



## cuviense

Ok, thanks a lot for the explanation, it is crystal clear now! Diverting from the topic a little bit, I was having a look yesterday at the links Outsider sent, but although I did not finish reading the whole thread (it was 4 pages long), I understood that with prepositions it must be used the object pronoun and in the other cases, the subject pronoun, right? (I am talking about formal situations, not colloquial situations). Because it was not completely clear in the thread, in fact, lots of people hesitated about the grammatical rule... Some people said that "James is taller than me" was wrong, others, that it was right... Indeed, I have always learnt at school or high school the comparison with "me", not with "I"...


----------



## octoplasm

There's an issue in English as to whether _*than*_ can function as a preposition.  Many grammarians insist that it can only be a conjunction.
For those that consider it a preposition, using the objective form *me* is fine.
For those that believe that it can only be a conjunction, the subject form* I* is the only correct option.
Most people who do not know or do not care use _*me*_ anyway.


----------



## Outsider

cuviense said:


> Diverting from the topic a little bit, I was having a look yesterday at the links Outsider sent, but although I did not finish reading the whole thread (it was 4 pages long), I understood that with prepositions it must be used the object pronoun and in the other cases, the subject pronoun, right? (I am talking about formal situations, not colloquial situations).


That is the prescriptive rule, yes. Of course, in modern spoken English it is often violated. That's why the natives hesitate on this issue.



cuviense said:


> Some people said that "James is taller than me" was wrong, others, that it was right... Indeed, I have always learnt at school or high school the comparison with "me", not with "I"...


Prescriptively, you should use "I" rather than "me" in comparisons, because the word "than" is a conjunction, not a preposition. Once again, though, modern practice tends to differ from the traditional theory.

And there is even a good explanation for this. You see, in modern English object pronouns like "me" can act as disjunctive pronouns.


----------



## travel1

If you say 

He is taller than me  

You will sound like you are a "normal" (non grammer expert) person.  If you say

He is taller than I   You will sound like either a foreigner or a grammar nerd.

I know it is correct, therefore when speaking to adults of business people use the correct form, as well as writing, but between friends use the first


----------



## cuviense

Wow! I would have never thought that a simple question could be so controversial! And the English language so resilient... Thanks again!


----------

